# Best canister filter???



## Mule (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm looking to buy a new canister filter, and was wondering what you think is the best canister filter for a planted tank.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

What's your budget?


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

Anything Eheim.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ... let's see here ...


...



...



...



...



...



...



...



...



...



...



...



*EHEIM*!
roud:


----------



## Cheeseybacon (Feb 13, 2005)

Anyone know if the Eheim 2211 (pretty sure that was the number) is any good? I saw one at the LFS for $50. It was pretty old though (the box said "Made in West Germany") and I don't think they make them anymore. Think it's a good deal and/or worth it?


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

*best -- at what?*

Best for silence? Eheim
Best for reliability? Eheim classic
Best for value? Eheim classic
Best for ease of use? Eheim Pro2 at higher flow, Eheim ECCO at lower flow
Best for flexibility? HOT 250 with microfilter or cage of efisubstrat or efiPro
Best if you can't afford Eheim? FilstarXP


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

What size tank are you planning? That will drive your decision here.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Eheim (the professional cannister). period.


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

Because nobody mentioned it, I'd recommend Eheim! :tongue:


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, I could recommend Fluval but then you'd be throwing things at me when it crapped out in 6 months' time so I guess I'll have to go with Eheim. ;D


----------



## FMZ (Jul 13, 2004)

If you're a bit short on money, I would buy a Filstar XP series filter...great filter IMO...pretty quiet but not as quiet as Ehiems


----------



## Scout (Mar 30, 2005)

I will probably get booed but I have 2 Fluvals. A 403 and a 404 and I have been very happy with them both. The 403 is several years old and I recently had to replace the impeller but it is going strong. The 404 has been flawless for the last year. 
I can't compare this with an Ehiems because I have never had one.
BTW, you may want to specify opinions from people who have used several different brands, most people think the one they use is the best.
Good luck!


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

I just gave my Fluval 404 to my brother in law!


----------



## queenbee (Apr 13, 2005)

*eheim..*

i have a eheim pump,it was given to me with out instructions.i 've been using it for about 4 months,and like it ,so quite.the only thing i dont like is the tubing and elbow conectors.you connect them by pushing the plastic peices into the rubber tubing.?thats it.the other day i was dinkin in my tank and bumped the hose at the top were you make all the connections and it started leaking.i thought what if my fish bumps it,half a tank on my carpet?did i do it right am i missing parts?i almost want to put glue around all the connections.thanks,nina


----------



## queenbee (Apr 13, 2005)

maybe some one has pictures of how they got theres hooked up.i'm talking about the rubber tube that brings water in to the tank.you have the rubber hose then you have plastic elbow peice then tubing then platic peice then tubing then the the long plastic water sprayer that has a suction cup to hold it to the inside of the tank(the peice that sprays water into tank).i think thats right.sorry im such a nerd.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Errr, what? Mine has a strange j tube with a hook on the end that goes into the tank so the spray bar connects horizontally.

My fluval 303 quit pumping 4 months after I got it. I assumed it had lost prime so just unplugged it rather than try to get it working again. Shouldn't have as it was still under warranty. I got it out a few months ago when I reset up my tank and was disgusted to find the motor completely shot. The bad thing? I got it on clearance and paid as much for it as I did my 2026 a couple of months ago.


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a Fluval 204. It's pretty quiet (right next to my bed), and has been running for almost a year. But without a doubt, Eheim is the most reliable filter out there. My dad's Eheim has been running longer than I have been alive, and is still running as perfectly as the day he bought it. If you have the money, get an Eheim!!! If you don't, I've heard good things about Filstars.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

TINNGG said:


> My fluval 303 quit pumping 4 months after I got it. I assumed it had lost prime so just unplugged it rather than try to get it working again. Shouldn't have as it was still under warranty. I got it out a few months ago when I reset up my tank and was disgusted to find the motor completely shot.


Do you still have the 303? Eheim reps locally walked me through a test procedure when I'd managed to screw up the Pro2, that was really useful... we managed to fix the unit with an impeller cover. 

So, first thing, look to see if the impellor cover is unsettled or broke. Next, take the impellor out and straghten a paper clip, stick it in the impellor well and plug in the filter -- the paper clip ought to vibrate if the head is getting power. If it does, then look at the impellor. Check for imperfections, I ruined one by picking up a stray staple on the magnet and putting the thing back together. 

If it looks OK, check the impellor cover, it cannot be loose or the impellor cannot pump. I broke the impellor cover on the 303 and on either the pro or the pro2 -- that was a very bad week when I managed to screw up 4 different canister filters at once! That cover costs like $3, an easy fix. 

If the cover looks good, put it all back together. The Eheim guys said to set the head of the filter into a pan of about 2" of water, then plug it in and be ready for water. I assume you can do this wiht the 303 also. If it works, it will spray out of the head, if the impellor cover is bad (mine was) it shot just a spit of water out then quit. I suggest doing this in a bathtub! 

Check the O ring for correct position. 

If these are all good, then look to the hoses for loss of suction on the input. That is the hard part on the 303, too easy to get a bubble of air that goes up the inlet line. 

Then check that there is no loop in the inlet line that traps an air pocket -- this breaks suction. You really need clear tubings to be sure, or just assemble the unit inside a big bucket and hook up the inlet and disconnect the outlet and let it spray until you are sure all air is out, then lock it up. 

Now, none of this is an issue for the Eheim Classic, the inlet is at the bottom and the outlet is at the top and it is impossible for air to go the wrong way.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

anonapersona said:


> Do you still have the 303? Eheim reps locally walked me through a test procedure when I'd managed to screw up the Pro2, that was really useful... we managed to fix the unit with an impeller cover.
> 
> .


Yeah; I still have it. The impeller won't turn. My husband took it out with pliers (really tight) and from feeling up in there, the plastic is warped.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

TINNGG said:


> Yeah; I still have it. The impeller won't turn. My husband took it out with pliers (really tight) and from feeling up in there, the plastic is warped.


Ah, I guess that is one of the Eheim differences... thermal shut-off. 

I have a 303 that you could buy for parts, the head is fine, the bucket of the canister is broken at the latch, and it is missing the impellor cover (when I had that very bad week I broke th impellor cover on the 303 that was in use, tried to get the cover off the one in storage and broke it too.)


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

anonapersona said:


> Ah, I guess that is one of the Eheim differences... thermal shut-off.
> 
> I have a 303 that you could buy for parts, the head is fine, the bucket of the canister is broken at the latch, and it is missing the impellor cover (when I had that very bad week I broke th impellor cover on the 303 that was in use, tried to get the cover off the one in storage and broke it too.)


I was gonna send you a pm about this but was informed that your quota was exceeded  Anyway, I'm interested.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

Cleared some space in in box, PM again please!


----------



## Mule (Apr 12, 2005)

I heard the rena filstar's are really good filters, plus they come stock with spraybars, which is nice.

Is Eheim that much better? If Eheim is worth the extra $$$, what model should I get? The tank's a 60g.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Besides the brand name thing, the only diff I can see/hear is the noise level. Eheim = silent, Filstar = humming. You decide if either is worth the $$ to you.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> Besides the brand name thing, the only diff I can see/hear is the noise level. Eheim = silent, Filstar = humming. You decide if either is worth the $$ to you.


I think that's an accurate assessment. The noise difference will be significant, though.


----------



## Mule (Apr 12, 2005)

Will it really be that loud when it's in a cabinet? Are the Eheim's COMPLETELY silent?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

No, it is not loud. Some people compare it to the noise that a computer power supply fan makes, but those can be very different so it's hard to say.

In a closed cabinet, during daytime, you will hardly notice. I am very noise sensitive, and I have worked in that room without problems. It's noticeable with the doors open.

I have my XP3's standing on the carpet, possible that if you have them sitting on a shelf it's slightly louder.

If it's for your bedroom I'd say EHEIM :wink:


----------

